# Snowshoeing locations near Boulder / Denver?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Can anyone recommend some good snowshoeing trails within a half hour or 45 minutes of "da City." I'm mainly looking for trails closer than Kenosha Pass or Estes Park, where there's likely to be enough snow for a walk in the woods wearing big flappy things on the feet.

Feel free to send a personal message (PM) by clicking on my name to the left, then selecting "Send a private message..."

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Andy H. said:


> Can anyone recommend some good snowshoeing trails within a half hour or 45 minutes of "da City." I'm mainly looking for trails closer than Kenosha Pass or Estes Park, where there's likely to be enough snow for a walk in the woods wearing big flappy things on the feet.
> 
> Feel free to send a personal message (PM) by clicking on my name to the left, then selecting "Send a private message..."
> 
> ...


Hessie town site area near Ned


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Bear lake in Estes has about 6' of snow. Many trails around the lakes wth amazing views also check out brainard lake and carrbou area. Estes at bear lake has a ton of snow


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey Andy- There are lots of options off the Peak to Peak. If you pick a mountain bike trail, there will be tons of fat bikers who will be forever in your debt (seriously; they like it when snowshoers pack down the trail to make it easier to roll on top of). Plus there are some really pretty spots up there - just park at the West Mag parking lot and figure out how far you want to trek. 

MTB Project | Mountain Bike Trail Maps 

Then hit the Sundance Cafe for eats afterwards~


----------



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

*Snowshoe*

Andy,

I've skied Brainard Lake (off the Peak to Peak) twice this winter. The CMC has snowshoe only trails in the area. You can also walk the road past the gate for faster access.

You might also try the Myers Ranch near Conifer. It is a defunct ski area that is now a park with trails.

I've not been to Staunton SP (off 285) in the winter but I bet it is nice if the snow is good. I'd give them a call.

Matt


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Pretty much any summer hiking trail will make for a good snow shoe experience. Recent storms have placed plenty of snow in the area.

Closer to Wheatridge is Golden Gate State park, accessed either from Golden via CO 93 or from Peak to Peak highway out of Nederland.

Boulder/Nederland area also has Brainard Lake Trailhead, East Portal of the Moffat Tunnel, Hessie Trail near the town of Eldora, Duck Lake Trail head off peak to peak highway.

Any of the trails available via. the Wild Basin entrance to Rocky Mtn. National Park.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

some good stuff up pass rollinsville, it's pretty busy by the tunnel but there are quite options in that area too.


----------

